# Fixin to get ugly



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the best Hog hunting vids I have seen in a while........thought I'd share


----------



## smoothie (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 7, 2012)

what kind gun gun is he shooting it looks like a rim fire what yall think


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 7, 2012)

guntrader33 said:


> what kind gun gun is he shooting it looks like a rim fire what yall think



Thinking .22 magnum from the sound and lack of recoil.  Could have been a .22-250 or .223 and the camera didn't pick up the sound good, though.


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 7, 2012)

It was a 17 rimfire.


----------



## Xrallison (Feb 7, 2012)

17 hmr he tells you at the start of the video I own one just like it pretty mean little round 2350 fps the 20 grain will lay a lick on a animal


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 7, 2012)

Looked like my Marlin, cepr mines a .22 mag


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you guys notice the eyes bulging out on the sow after he shot.  that little .17 did some damage rattling around in her skull.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 8, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Did you guys notice the eyes bulging out on the sow after he shot.  that little .17 did some damage rattling around in her skull.



YES!!  I've seen it one other time...........I shot a little boar about 60 lbs, Heart/lung from about 12 yards............he went down and I went up and put one point blank to the back of the head................... both eyes came right out.............I knew he wasn't going anywhere


----------



## DSGB (Feb 8, 2012)

"Those babies are gonna be just fine if they don't come back.........if they come back they're not gonna be fine." LOL


----------



## bowbrother (Feb 8, 2012)

That was a Savage 93 he was shooting.


----------



## Xrallison (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks just like my savage 93 I own mean little rifle


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 8, 2012)

DSGB said:


> "Those babies are gonna be just fine if they don't come back.........if they come back they're not gonna be fine." LOL



He gave more warning than a lot of other folks.........I was crackin up too.

Pretty impressive to get a "Double" like that too............I thought I heard someone say a .17hmr was Kinda "Light"

PIG KILLA!  its all ya need..........maybe even a little extra


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Did he ever say what the yardage was on those shots? Its hard to tell looking thru the camera.
I've heard the .17 HMR was a little light side for pigs also.


----------



## Xrallison (Feb 8, 2012)

I know at 100 yards a 650lb steer don't stand a chance with a 17 hmr with a 20 grain bullet between the eyes drop him in his tracks drt the amount of trauma inside was unreal you would of thought I hit him with my 06 with a 180 Corelokt. It did the same things to his eyes alot of people underestimate this little round. I'm not surprise to see it get a double kill. The 17 grain plastic tip
Shell sucks for hitting hard bone with blows the bullet apart the 20g does alot of damage even with strikes hard bone it's breaks stuff


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess shot placement is the key,
They even have commercials with
folks killing them with pellet guns.


----------



## buckeroo (Feb 9, 2012)

This video is what convinced me I'd be OK buying the .17HMR for my small game season WMA pig gun. This round is accurate enough that you can choose shots like he is taking.

 Very cool vid even though I'm not too fond of the host's style . He gives the anti's ammunition, IMO.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 9, 2012)

buckeroo said:


> This video is what convinced me I'd be OK buying the .17HMR for my small game season WMA pig gun. This round is accurate enough that you can choose shots like he is taking.
> 
> Very cool vid even though I'm not too fond of the host's style . He gives the anti's ammunition, IMO.



Everything we do gives the anti's ammunition, it's best  that hunters just stick together.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 9, 2012)

Dang, besides being effective with the shots, he got a 2 for 1 also!
Thanks for the post bfriendly!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

cool video.nice shootin too.


----------



## PURVIS (Feb 22, 2012)

imagine if this was a mama deer and her little fawns how many u guys would pat keith on the back?


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 22, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> imagine if this was a mama deer and her little fawns how many u guys would pat keith on the back?



Are you seriously comparing a overpopulated invasive species vs a natural species that breeds just to barely keep an equilibrium?  The answer to your question lies in mine.


----------



## PURVIS (Feb 22, 2012)

no.only the mind set of one group of hunters compared to another, as your neighbors on the hogdog side we view this animal we hunt with a little more respect just trying to show you how we see this,sorry it's my fault for even looking i'm not trying to be a unfriendly neighbor.surely as a hunter you see very little sport in this?


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 23, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> no.only the mind set of one group of hunters compared to another, as your neighbors on the hogdog side we view this animal we hunt with a little more respect just trying to show you how we see this,sorry it's my fault for even looking i'm not trying to be a unfriendly neighbor.surely as a hunter you see very little sport in this?



It is a sport and it's also a hunter's job and responsibility to keep the hog population under control so that other species can survive.  If that means killing 20-30lb pigs, then so be it.  He hit them with head shots, so I'll bet there was no meat wasted and I'll bet they got every bit of meat they could off those pigs.  Farmers are having their livelihood destroyed by pigs out there and here in Georgia and killing every one you see is s good start to helping people out.


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 23, 2012)

Enjoyed the video
@ purvis, Don't even want to go there comparing but I bet your comment upsets more people than the video. 
If sportsmen DO NOT unite we will see what we enjoy become attacked and slowly be taken away.


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome video, thank you for sharing bud.


----------



## Buckfever (Feb 25, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> It is a sport and it's also a hunter's job and responsibility to keep the hog population under control so that other species can survive.  If that means killing 20-30lb pigs, then so be it.  He hit them with head shots, so I'll bet there was no meat wasted and I'll bet they got every bit of meat they could off those pigs.  Farmers are having their livelihood destroyed by pigs out there and here in Georgia and killing every one you see is s good start to helping people out. [/QUOT
> 
> This is the way most farmers feel, and I agree with them.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 28, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> imagine if this was a mama deer and her little fawns how many u guys would pat keith on the back?



I just imagined it being Deer.....................guess what?

 He did not shoot them..............he let them eat.............then watched them walk away................he waited for the Pigs to show up...............

Then he Said, "Its fixin to get ugly!"


I then imagined it being Coyotes................it got Ugly then too


----------

